# Swimming with the big fish



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I freed my 7 baby guppies last night in my main tank. They were in a breeder net for the past 2 months. They're being chased around a bit by my platys & swords but I think its just for the first day. They're gladly accepting the flake foods I feed the adults but I throw in a bit of First Bites for them just in case. I was so proud to see them swimming with the big guys brought a tear to my eyes.

Edit: As you can probably tell...these are my first set of fry...still have baby mollies & swords in the net


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

It's very exciting to set them free isn't it? I love seeing them swim & eat with the big guys too.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

swimmers @ Wed Apr 06 said:


> It's very exciting to set them free isn't it?  I love seeing them swim & eat with the big guys too.


It is exciting..they're so beautiful.


----------

